
Reid Hoffman: My Rule of Three for Investing - terpua
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/19/reid-hoffman-my-rule-of-three-for-investing/
======
zenlinux
If you liked this article you'll probably also enjoy this interview with Reid
on the VentureVoice podcast:
[http://www.venturevoice.com/2006/11/vv_show_40_reid_hoffman_...](http://www.venturevoice.com/2006/11/vv_show_40_reid_hoffman_of_lin.html)

Man I miss the times when VV had new interviews coming out every couple of
weeks. They were consistently very high quality and insightful.

